# Can you sex my Lasiodora parahybana?



## Link (Feb 3, 2010)

Again, sorry my macro is kinda bad on my digital camera.  I think its a he, though.  I need more of a confirmation than anything.


----------



## Aschamne (Feb 3, 2010)

That's a male.


----------



## TheHolyToast (Feb 3, 2010)

IMO LPS are tricky to ventrally sex.  People tend to think the light dot on them means male, which is not always the case.  With the quality of the pic, seeing a light dot doesn't mean much.  I would not be surprised if your LP is a female.


----------



## Link (Feb 3, 2010)

Well, that's hopeful.  I'll look at the molt next time.  I just bought it off of someone here.  I'm quite happy with it either way, but would be more happy if it were a female.


----------



## TheHolyToast (Feb 3, 2010)

Here is an example.
This LP is a Female, see the light dot?


----------



## TalonAWD (Feb 3, 2010)

The Op's LP is female. Try to get a clearer picture.

My females.

L parahybana female






L klugi female















*TheHolyToast*... Are you sure its a female through Spermathecae? (molt) That one looks male to me.


----------



## Link (Feb 5, 2010)

Wow thanks guys!  That made my morning!  

Mine looks just like that.  I'm gonna try and get another picture when it gets back up on the glass.


----------



## TheHolyToast (Feb 5, 2010)

Yes the LP in the picture I has spermathacae, the ventral now looks more female since the molt.  I have a pic of the latest ventral in my cross dressing Ts thread.  Are you sure the one you posted is female?  The legs just seem rather long, and narrow.


----------



## TalonAWD (Feb 5, 2010)

*LOL.... Ventral can always be tricky huh? Thats why its never 100%.

This is 100%...

L parahybana (Most recent molt 02/10)*






*Molt from (10/09)*







*L. klugi (11/09)*


----------



## TheHolyToast (Feb 5, 2010)

Here is the spermathacae of the LP I posted above.  The quality isn't great, but it's the best I could do.


----------



## sharpfang (Feb 5, 2010)

*Have a Cigar fellas*

It's a Girl - Yeah! :clap:

I love my to Giant LP girls, Now you get to keep her for some time to come 

- Jason


----------



## igorvet (Mar 2, 2010)

Plase help me......male or female L.parahybana???


----------



## TalonAWD (Mar 2, 2010)

*Igorvet*, 100% female.


----------



## igorvet (Mar 6, 2010)

Thanks Talonawd


----------



## Klaus (Mar 27, 2017)

Hi there, I'm new to this arachnoboards thing and would like to know if anyone could sex my LP for me?


----------



## Klaus (Mar 27, 2017)




----------

